# Funky poop....but acting fine?



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

So, sorry in advance for the icky photos.

As some of you already know, CC has been laying eggs again. I did change up the cage, and since I did that, she's still laid -- I think three so far, for a total of four -- but she just lays from a high up perch and they break.

Since maybe three days ago, right before the storm, she's had sort of diarrhea-y poops. At first I thought it was the pomegranate I gave them. Then I thought it was stress from the storm. But today I found THIS:


















This is a close-up of her face. I always wondered about her nares, but the avian vet says they're fine, and I do trust her.


















And a short clip of her behavior. Last night I saw what MIGHT have been a tail bob, but...I can't be sure. Today, nothing. She's been bright, more active than ever, cheerful and talkative, and I've seen her eat and play with toys. She did pass an egg early this morning, so I'm fairly sure she's not having issues there, but I could be wrong.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45esNmCk3K4

As usual, advice is welcome.

Right now, though, money is a big deal. We literally have $150 in our COMBINED accounts, which is supposed to last us until January. Hopefully I will be starting a new job soon, if I get it...no guarantees, though. I'm not even allowed to work more than 20 hours a week.

So if you guys think it's DIRE, say so. But if not, other solutions are more helpful than "go to the vet"...since I really can't go right now. 

We're usually okay, but my last landlord messed us up by refusing to give back my security deposit...so while I fight her for it, I'm broke.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it just one funky poop? 

If it only happened once, and everything else seems normal, then I would just watch her carefully. But, if all her poops end up looking like that and stay that way for more than a few hours, then unfortunately I do think it's pretty urgent to have her seen. That looks like true diarrhea, and if it persists, it could dehydrate her very quickly. 

Her nares look fine to me, and so does her behavior, from that clip. I hope this is just a minor upset, and it's totally plausible that it could be from storm-related and egg-related stress, as long as it doesn't continue to be an issue.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the nare is fine, its just pigment. dally has them too, its because CC is most likely split pied.


the dropping does look more like diarrhea than watery droppings, but i do no egg laying can cause droppings like that. 
























keep watch on ALL her droppings, if unsure take photos and ask. see if it is consistent. keep her hydrated--pedialyte in their drinking water is a good idea. diarrhea can cause dehydration. but im going to place my bets on this being more related to her egg laying and it might go back to normal once she is completely done laying.


at the same time, keep watch for signs of illness. if she has been stressed lately, it can bring out yeast infections and secondary bacterial infections. the urine on the dropping does look cloudy, so infection is a possibility. 


do you have some ginger powder, cinnamon powder, and garlic powder (not garlic salt)? if so, mix them together and sprinkle it on their food, it should help fight off anything, and its harmless if sunshine eats it.


just to be safe, this is a good idea, ive used it before with excellent results. its antifungal (good against yeast) and antibacterial (against infection). ive used it for my lovebirds who have had a bacterial infection alongside antibiotics.

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/AviPow.html


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

That pic is SO helpful, thanks!

MOST of the poops look like the watery poop picture. This is the first one that I've seen that looked different, and she pooped that almost RIGHT after she laid the egg. So I'm going to cross my fingers and lay new paper, and keep an eye on it.

We definitely have ginger powder and cinnamon powder. No garlic powder, though.

I can see if she'll eat that. I've also given her some extra seed, just in case she's not getting enough food. If there's a concern about dehydration, I can also offer her some more veggies.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if its right after the egg, good chance its from that, they do tend to hold poop just before the egg is laid. so it very well could be that. keep an eye on it. ginger and cinnamon are good to give just in case.


----------

